# Comment faire réouvrir les onglets dans Safari 6.0 ?



## nifex (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai Safari 6.0 et je n'arrive pas à lui faire réouvrir les onglets présent à la fermeture lors de l'ouverture de safari, à chaque fois il ne réouvre pas mes onglets.

J'ai chercher dans les préférences mais pas moyen de trouver une chose aussi simple :rose:

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2012)

Bonsoir.

As-tu vérifié dans les préférences système à l'onglet Général ?


----------



## nifex (23 Août 2012)

Merci.

Mais je ne vois pas cela dans l'onglet général... C'est normal docteur ???


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2012)

Dans les préférences SYSTEME (pas celles de Safari) -> Menu Pomme


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2012)

barre de menu - historique - réouvrir la dernière fenêtre ...   Faut que la fonction Ouvrir dans des onglets plutôt que dans une nouvelle fenêtre soit actif dans les preferences système  ( mais peut-être pas obligé ... à tester )


----------



## nifex (23 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> barre de menu - historique - réouvrir la dernière fenêtre ...



Merci c'est bon à savoir. Mais j'aimerai que Safari face cela comment un grand tout seul et il n'y a pas moyen de trouver comment faire des les options... :rateau:


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> *Dans les préférences SYSTEME (pas celles de Safari)* -> Menu Pomme





nifex a dit:


> Merci c'est bon à savoir. Mais j'aimerai que Safari face cela comment un grand tout seul et il n'y a pas moyen de trouver comment faire des les options... :rateau:



Lis tous les messages...


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2012)

Oui moi aussi... Safari sans ceci, plus de flus rss c'est assez regressif pour moi

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un truc du style tu fermes la fenetre avec alt enfoncée et elle se réouvre avec tous les onglets précédents

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------



da capo a dit:


> Dans les préférences SYSTEME (pas celles de Safari) -> Menu Pomme


Oui mais non justement cela fonctionne pour les documents ouvert dans les applis 

Pas pour les onglets ouvert au sein d'une fenêtre... ( ou alors faut quitter l'application peut-être et encore...) or là on parle de fenêtre....


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Oui mais non justement cela fonctionne pour les documents ouvert dans les applis
> 
> Pas pour les onglets ouvert au sein d'une fenêtre... ( ou alors faut quitter l'application peut-être et encore...) or là on parle de fenêtre....



Oui mais non : c'est comme cela que cela fonctionne. Tu quittes Safari avec 1 ou n fenêtres ouvertes et tu les retrouves au lancement suivant.

C'est ce que demande nifex.

Essaie, tu verras.


----------



## nifex (23 Août 2012)

Merci j'ai trouvé dans les paramètre de mac os x et pas de safari, ce n'est vraiment très logique mais c'est tout bon à présent, en désactivant cette option j'ai bien mes onglets qui se réouvre !

merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2012)

Ok ça fonctionne... j'ai relancer le finder. Par contre c'est pas logique de ne pas pouvoir gerer ça dans safari ca si on veut que cela le face avec une appui et pas l'autre...


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2012)

Certes, mais cette fonction comme d'autres se veut globale dans le système. Elle affecte aussi la suite Office etc.


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ok ça fonctionne... j'ai relancer le finder. Par contre c'est pas logique de ne pas pouvoir gerer ça dans safari ca si on veut que cela le face avec une appui et pas l'autre...





da capo a dit:


> Certes, mais cette fonction comme d'autres se veut globale dans le système. Elle affecte aussi la suite Office etc.



Je cite un extrait de news de macge sur la beta 10.8.2 de OS X :


> Apple précise enfin que Safari 6.0.1 permet de restaurer les fenêtres ouvertes au lancement, même si la fonctionnalité Resume est désactivée dans le système.



Comme quoi, il suffit d'attendre un peu


----------

